# Guest rewards



## dziadzu (Oct 6, 2012)

If two people are listed on an e-ticket, and only one is registered in the guest rewards program, will that person get the points for the total value of both fares? Should husband and wife, who purchase tickets together, be separately registered in the guest rewards program?


----------



## yarrow (Oct 6, 2012)

there is a guest rewards forum you can find under amtrak rail discussions. you only get agr from amtrak points for your portion of the fare. if your companion is an agr memeber they will get points on their account. if you use your agr credit card you will get double points in addition from chase for the entire amount charged however


----------



## RampWidget (Oct 6, 2012)

dziadzu said:


> If two people are listed on an e-ticket, and only one is registered in the guest rewards program, will that person get the points for the total value of both fares? Should husband and wife, who purchase tickets together, be separately registered in the guest rewards program?


If you are traveling via Sleeping Car, then points are awarded to the first named person on the reservation. In other classes of service, points are awarded for your own travel. You and your wife should both have your own separate AGR numbers for those occasions where you are traveling Coach, Business Class, or Acela First Class, so each of you will be awarded points for your travel separately in those cases.

My additional personal suggestion is for each of you to have the AGR MasterCard if you don't already (wait until Chase runs a good sign-up bonus) to add a good chunk of points to each of your accounts and automatically keeo your points from expiring. The Card has no annual fee, so if you aren't averse to having yet another credit card, it's a good idea. (Make sure you clear cookies & close your browser window between applications or theh Chase computer may not give you the highest sign-up bonus on the second application). Note - I am not affiliated with Chase or with MC, I just think that the AGR MC is a good product.

Hope this helps you, and welcome to AU!

Edit: Moderators - suggest this thread be moved over to the AGR forum; thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 6, 2012)

A slight clarification - for sleeping car travel, the first person named on the booking gets the points for the accommodation charge. The points for each individual's rail fare portion are still attributed to the respective passenger's account.


----------



## dziadzu (Oct 6, 2012)

Your replies were very helpful. Thanks.

Dziadzu


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 10, 2012)

FYI, if you are traveling with kids (as in adult kids that have their own membership and you put it all on one reservation as Room A & Room B

You

Spouse

Son

Daughter-in-law

You get the points for room A and spouse gets the points for Room B


----------

